# @ versions of mini tower on the same Kenner 21



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Recently we built a mini tower on a 21 Kenner. The completed product had a full size 5 X 7 canvas top with a zip out for acess to the controls and to keep rain and sun from the operater while running from the lower station.



















The customer really wanted less shade and protection. We Modified the first edition and came up with this result!!



















The question is do you sacrifice comfort for pure fishability. This boat came to us from Huntsville Alabame and we delivered it back to Prattville to save the customer another trip to Gulf Breeze!!! 

__________________
TIM SCALLAN
BREEZE FABRICATORS
2932 WESTFIELD ROAD
GULF BREEZE FL.32563
BREEZEFABRICATORS.COM


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

That is some fine work!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Help*

Anyone knows how to resize so it doesn't blow out the post please do!!!!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful build


----------

